# She's getting ready to be pushed out of the hangar!!!



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 22, 2006)

Today my wife goes in today to get "induced." As the Doc said yesterday, baby's ready!

I'll update when I can!!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 22, 2006)

Great Joe! Best of luck to you and your wife! You'll be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 22, 2006)

Good Luck to All Joe....


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 22, 2006)

"pushed out of the hanger"


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 22, 2006)

Actually, if she's being induced, wouldnt that be considered lighting the afterburners???


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 22, 2006)

16:00 MST - We're still waiting - thanks guys!


----------



## Erich (Feb 22, 2006)

geez to long Fly, tell her to take it easy and try to relax.............yeah right, easy for me to say

E


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 22, 2006)

good luck guy


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 22, 2006)

Tonight at 17:49 CST we rolled out a tiny homebuilt. She's the size of a BD-6 and took her first fuel load from mom. No problem rolling out of the hangar, mom and dad had plenty of wing walkers.

Autumn Melinda


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 22, 2006)

Good job daddy!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats Mate!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 23, 2006)

EXCELLENT JOE!!!!! Congratulations, but Autumn in Winter???


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 23, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> EXCELLENT JOE!!!!! Congratulations, but Autumn in Winter???



My brother in law said the same thing  - Actually my wife and I were married on the first day of Autumn - Spet 22, 2001, 11 days after 9-11...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

congratulations man, but i'm sure you're wife wouldn't approve of being refered to as a hangar


----------



## evangilder (Feb 23, 2006)

Outstanding, Joe! Glad to hear that everyone is healthy!  Welcome to fatherhood.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 23, 2006)

Drumroll............


----------



## evangilder (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow! She even has her eyes open! Looks like a keeper, Joe, she's a cutie. Congrats again!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 23, 2006)

She opened her eyes immediately!


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 23, 2006)

All the best to you and your wife Joe and your little girl. She is a cutie.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 23, 2006)

The Misses says congrats as well. She said Autumn looks alot like you. I agree, like you..without a moustache!


----------



## Erich (Feb 23, 2006)

Gorgeous child Fly ! congrats in order, and now she says take that crap ribbon off my head so I can get some Zzzzzzzzzzzzz

E ~ my newest grand-daughter is a week old, and her two very young sisters sing to her when she gets fussy. what a crack-up and the youngest stops getting adjitated and looks around for her sisters. Not bad for such a young age. Fly watch that littl one change before your eyes like Erics doing with his own


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

so how long before you start her flying?


----------



## evangilder (Feb 23, 2006)

He's probably got the child seat in the Cessna already!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations Joe!


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations on the new baby. I am not making fun nor joking but, she really looks like my Grand Niece when she was born.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

i always figured most babies look the same anyway........


----------



## trackend (Feb 23, 2006)

Concratulations Joe anyone whos been a parent knows how you feel all the best mate give my regards to the missus. 



Its amazing what you can do with a kauffman starter


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats again to u and ur wife Joe... She is adorable...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks All! She should be coming home tomorrow - flight training starts next week!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2006)

i'm willing to bet good money you'll do that plane into the hangar thing when feeding her "here comes Daddy in his Cessna, notice how he stops at the end of the runway and waits for traffic control to congratulater him on annother fantastic landing before requesting permission to taxi like a good pilot, never exceeding walking pace and remembering to shut down and check all systems before leaving her in the hangar"


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 24, 2006)

Yep!


----------



## MichaelHenley (Feb 25, 2006)

Lol CC! Congatulations Fly! I hope you and your wife get lots of joy out of raising her.




I know my parents don't... Much...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 25, 2006)

CC aint even said anything in this thread  which is odd , Fly you should ignore that beatch till he tells you you have a nice baby.........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 25, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> CC aint even said anything in this thread  which is odd , Fly you should ignore that beatch till he tells you you have a nice baby.........


Maybe he's pre-occupied, attending a girl's cricket match possibly?


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 14, 2006)

How is the little one doing Joe? Mom and you doing ok? getting sleep I hope.


----------

